# Misheard Song Lyrics



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

One of my obsessions  The funniest ones are on Vine but these are pretty good

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

heres a compilation of a few of them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (9/12/13)

Hahahaha - I've always heard "I messed the drains down in africa" when i listen to Toto.

Good finds Stroodle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

I love it!!!!
Hello my maatjie hoe gaan dit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (10/12/13)

Lol these really made my morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (10/12/13)

Even in bollywood


That afrikaans one made my day!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

oh my word that bollywood one!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

2012 version

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

What song lyrics have you guys misheard  Curious to see if any of mine pop up 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/misheard-lyrics-is-the-funniest-thing-on-vine-right-now


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/1/14)




----------



## Oupa (18/1/14)

Hilarious @Stroodlepuff !

Lol! @TylerD ... Nenna bak 'n sak twak! Magtig maar jy kan mors!

Amper my hol geskeur soos ek lag nou!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/1/14)

Dankie julle!! Ek het nou net daai song uit my kop uit, en nou is hy terug. En natuurlik sing ek hom in afrikaans, en nie swahili of Cameroon nie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/14)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

bhwhaahhaa, take my picture, take my picture!!! we had a guy in highschool walking around and singing that in the halls, when we asked him what he was singing, he said haven't you heard this awesome new song by Prodigy???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/14)

Ooooh there's a new one:


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/14)

So many


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/15)

2014 edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (8/1/15)

Not a particular fan of All Shall Perish, they're just too brutal for me...and I'm going to take a guess that will go for most here too! 
But this is 1 of my 'Go to' cures for a frown   I don't know the real lyrics and NEVER want to, as I happily and quite literally love this!!! 

P.S. The defining word is 'Brutal', so stay clear if you can't stand metal  ...but the video makes it!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

